# Creamy Artichoke Dip with Pita Chips



## BellaCucina (Sep 6, 2005)

This recipe is inspired by one I found in 'Bon Appetit' a few years ago. The original recipe came from the Ligonier Tavern in Ligonier, Pennsylvania. I think it's my favorite hot Artichoke Dip recipe yet.

*Creamy Artichoke Dip with Pita Chips*

2 8-ounces packages cream cheese, room temperature
1/3 cup sour cream
1/4 cup mayonaise (I use Best Foods/Hellmans)
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
1 garlic clove, minced
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon hot pepper sauce, or to taste
3 6-ounce jars marinated artichoke hearts, drained, coarsely chopped
1 cup grated mozzarella cheese (about 2 1/2 ounces)
3 green onions, finely chopped
2 teaspoons minced seeded jalapeno chili (more or less, your choice)

6 6-inch pita rounds, each cut into 6 triangles*
Olive oil

Using electric mixer, beat first 8 ingredients in large bowl to blend. Fold in artichokes, mozzarella cheese, green onions and jalapeno. Transfer to 11x7x2-inch glass baking dish or similarly sized, low oven-proof baking dish. (Can be made 1 day ahead. Cover and refrigerate.)

Preheat oven to 400 degrees (F). Place pita triangles in single layer on baking sheet. Brush with oil. Sprinkle with salt. Bake until crisp, about 10 minutes. Remove from oven. Maintain oven temperature.

Bake dip until bubbling and brown on top, About 20 minutes. Serve hot dip with pita chips.

Serves 8 

_*You can use purchased crispy pita chips if you prefer._


----------



## Shunka (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm going to have to try this one soon!!!!


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 6, 2005)

BellaCucina said:
			
		

> The original recipe came from the Ligonier Tavern in Ligonier, Pennsylvania.


 
Bella, you sure made my jaw drop--I was born in Ligonier and have eaten at the Tavern many times when visiting family!  I'll be sure to try this recipe!!!


----------



## BellaCucina (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Shunka and PA Baker~ I'm getting in the mood for some of those warm dips that I usually don't make in the summertime.

PA, Wow, that is so neat that you've eaten at the Ligonier Tavern!    How cool is that?!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 6, 2005)

Bella,

I love the looks of your recipe..Since my group loves things like this for our sunday dinners and holidays, I've copied and will make very soon...Thanks for sharing...
kadesma


----------



## bluespanishsky (Sep 6, 2005)

BellaCucina said:
			
		

> I'm getting in the mood for some of those warm dips that I usually don't make in the summertime.



ME TOO!  I love autumn, when the leaves turn, and the breeze is crisp...it really gets me in the mood for foods like this!  ohhh I can't wait, I'll have to copy this down and make it soon.  thanks for posting it!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 1, 2006)

I made this for a dinner party and a birthday party we went to last weekend.
Everyone LOVED it.

I added some chopped sweet onion about 1/2 cup and a handful of parmesan cheese
and doubled up on the Worcestershire sauce.

I didn't have any jalapeno so I had to leave those out.


----------



## Dina (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm making this tomorrow...mmmmmmmm!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 1, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I made this for a dinner party and a birthday party we went to last weekend.
> Everyone LOVED it.
> 
> I added some chopped sweet onion about 1/2 cup and a handful of parmesan cheese
> ...


I've had this before without the jalapeno, like your onion idea and theWorcestershire..yum..will try soon, maybe sunday for daughters party.. 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Feb 2, 2006)

it really is good!


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 2, 2006)

sounds great - i'm gonna try this next week! thanks for sharing.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 2, 2006)

I hope you all like it as much as we did


----------



## Jenny (Feb 2, 2006)

I love anything w/artichokes!  especially yummy hot dips...

I went to party in NO, LA when I was in college!  The hostess had some yummy spinach/artichoke dip.  I asked her for the recipe and she told me she was friends with the owner of the local Houston's restaurant and it was their recipe!  So now I have it and make a batch of it for my mom for Christmas every year!  It was my first spinach artichoke dip!  

I have never had plain artichoke dip (not that this is 'plain' )  so I can't wait to try it!!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 2, 2006)

I've always put spinach in mine before too Jenny.  But, when I saw this one I just had to try it.

Would you share your recipe with us?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 2, 2006)

*Spinach and Artichoke dip*

No problemo, seniorita!!

1 stick butter
2 serving spoon size flour
1 c chicken broth
16 oz sour cream
1/2 pint whipping cream
1/2 lb reggiano or fresh ground parmesan
24 oz frozen spinach, thawed and excess water removed
3/4 lb mozzarella
1 can or bottle of marinated artichoke hearts (not the small bottle) drained

season spinach w/salt, pepper, garlic powder and cayenne (to taste)

melt butter in large pot, add flour to melted butter to make white roux
add chicken broth, sour cream, whipping cream and simmer 1-2 mins over low heat.
add parmesan and stir fully, allowing to melt.
add spinach and artichokes, stir
add mozzarella and stir til melted.

garish w/ cayenne if desired

serve w/ salsa and white corn tortilla chips.

I actually prefer this after is set in fridge overnight...however, I snack on right after it's cooked w/ no complaints!  

I am going to make the artichoke dip recipe for superbowl sunday!  I know my sis will love it!


OOPS...it freezes quite well!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you Jenny!

Your recipe is now part of my ever growing collection!


----------

